# Electric blue dempsey not eating



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

If anyone can give any info on this it would be great. I have an EB Dempsey that hasnt been eating the last few days. She is about 4.5 - 5 inches in a 75g she was eating fine at all feeding times until she just stopped. I have in the tank as well a royal green terror, convict, jewel, red zebra, 2 featherfin cats and a 4line cat. they all get a long very well with the occasional chase each other around but never anything serious that leads to injury. i have checked my water many times getting the same result 7.6ph - 0 nitrite - 40 nitrate - 0 ammonia i didnt have a hardness test kit but a friend did gave him a sample and he said it was perfect range for the fish i have in my tank. any help would be great thanks


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

still looking for some help here


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Your nitrates are pretty high. Have you tried doing a few water changes to see if that helps?


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Any sign of white poop? Is the fish mouthing food and spitting it out? Either of these would be indications of parasite problems; something ebjds are prone to.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

what are you feeding it too?


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

rmcder said:


> Any sign of white poop? Is the fish mouthing food and spitting it out? Either of these would be indications of parasite problems; something ebjds are prone to.


yeah there is exactly that. any suggestions on what to do? what medications? she isnt eating at all so it would have to be something that would have to be put in the water


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

ahud said:


> Your nitrates are pretty high. Have you tried doing a few water changes to see if that helps?


everything i have ever read or spoke about with aquarium stores 40ppm is a good range anything higher they told me to do a water change


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

ebjdftw said:


> what are you feeding it too?


mostly pellets but mix in blood worms and once in a while i give the tank a treat of guppies


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like internal parasites or perhaps bloat? you might want to take this thread to the illness section. you may get some more answers about treating the illness there.


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

ebjdftw said:


> sounds like internal parasites or perhaps bloat? you might want to take this thread to the illness section. you may get some more answers about treating the illness there.


thanks for the advice its been driving me nuts to see my favorite fish sitting around not eating


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, start doing 1/3 water changes once a week at a minimum. Get yourself some epsome salt and add one cup per 100 gallons. In your case 3/4 of a cup. No more live food. Stop feeding guppies... More than likely that's the cause.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Stop with the guppies.. they always seem to carry parasites. I would do a 50% water change and treat the tank with JPC ( jungle parasite clense). Raise temp to 84 degrees. salt helps too.
If the first treatment doesn't work, hit it again with a water change in between. This has always helped me in the past with my blue demps.

Good luck.


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, start doing 1/3 water changes once a week at a minimum. Get yourself some epsome salt and add one cup per 100 gallons. In your case 3/4 of a cup. No more live food. Stop feeding guppies... More than likely that's the cause.


havent fed them guppies in a while but after all the talk here i wont ever. i am treating it with the jungle parasite guard. local fish shop suggested it as well as people here. and jagz did a water change today before using the treatment will be doing another on tuesday and the last on thursday. is 84 degrees a little to high? i brought it up to 80 today to help kill the parasites. again thanks for the input i never would have thought epsome salt would be a good thing to use in a tank


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

I would at least go to 82 degrees. Sounds like your on the right path. let us know how it goes.
Are you using a quarantine tank or treating the 75?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Epsom salt is a diaretic...


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

jagz said:


> I would at least go to 82 degrees. Sounds like your on the right path. let us know how it goes.
> Are you using a quarantine tank or treating the 75?


Im treating the whole tank and already 1 day after taking the advice of people here my EBJD is like a woman with a new pair of shoes. guess jungle products are as good as everyone says. the only question i have at this point is should i do a 25% water change in between treatments? i brought it to 82 last night after the suggestion was made to go higher just thought 84 was a little high so i went in the middle. cant thank you guys enough for all the help she is my favorite fish and the main reason i got into aquariums


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> Epsom salt is a diaretic...


im going to keep that in mind if i ever have any problems in the future i have epsome around my house use it every now and then for myself when my knee acts up.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Im glad to hear the ebjd is feeling better. I would do a 30% water change in between treatments. Also, you will need to do another large water change when your finished with the treatmant Do you have any pics?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

so glad to hear that your EBJD is doing better! keep us updated! :dancing:


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

this was a few weeks ago


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this is the family without the 2 featherfin cats and the 4line sorry the pics are a little blurry i took them with my old phone



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

jagz said:


> Im glad to hear the ebjd is feeling better. I would do a 30% water change in between treatments. Also, you will need to do another large water change when your finished with the treatmant Do you have any pics?


thats what i was planning on with after the final treatment doing a big water change.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

beauty of a fish :thumb:


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice dempsey bluey!!


----------



## Bluey21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I had seen a lot of them but this one really caught my eye in the store. couldnt resist. Just a random question but does anyone use nutrafin cycle or API stress zyme? If so which one is better if at all.


----------

